# Chrylser 300c tourer butchered to breath taking - Beau Technique Leicestershire.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Howdy folks :wave: Dont forget you can follow Beau Technique on Twitter but not on Face dork:lol: Some may remember a brief few snaps of this a while back as I carried out a stage 3 valet for client prior to a trip to France. This has been a long time coming amidst front grille being changed ( whole front end off to do so ) Wheels refurbished and a few smart repairs. Client wished to get the paint looking fresh and sharp, remove swirl markings and have a smooth finish. Paint correction detailing service was required along with another interior valet to complement the fresh exterior. We all know how the prep routine goes so here are a few on arrival...






















































































































It is driven quite frequently and is a car the owner enjoys immensely. All prep was carried out using the following:

Autosmart G101
Autosmart smartwheels
Autosmart tardis
Valetpro concentrated car shampoo
Bilthambre soft clay
Britemax spray and shine for clay lube
Various brushes and much elbow grease

Into the unit and dried both with www.I4ddetailing.co.uk Uber towels and Chemical guys warm air dryer. From here things will be brief as this car was quite a handful. Polishes and pads used:

Chemical guys white and green hex logic
3M yellow and blue
Lake country purple foamed wool
Trial of Sautopia wool / microfibre pad
3M fast cut +
Scholl concepts S3 gold
Scholl cpncepts S17+
3M ultrafina se

On with the show ( Geoff tackled the interior )...




























Test section pre determined combination needed to achieve a more than acceptable goal.










Drivers wing prior to work under lighting...



















And after correction process...










Bonnet prior to any forms of paint correction...










Along with a trial of the new Spautopia wool / microfibre pad...



















Giving a good result for a single hit...










However, more work was needed to gain better sharpness and clarity. Once remains of the process was carried out it came true...




























Quarter pillar before...










And after...










Roof before ( this was extremely bad with RDS a plenty )...










After numerous hits and proceeding through the aggressive to fine finishing sets a much clearer view was given...



















Pillar before...










And after...










Your getting the genral idea I hope?

Once all correction work was finished the car needed a real thorough rinse to remove all traces of polishing dust ( and there was plenty! ) Dried once again via Uber towels and warm air dryer. At this point, geoff tackled the exhaust and then grille with britemax metal polish and a lot of patience. I dealt with the door shuts, trims, tyres etc.

Extrerior products used:

Britemax metal polish
Valetpro traditional tyre dressing
Raceglaze signature series pre wax cleanser 
Collinite 845 insulator wax
Chemical guys wheel guard
Permanon glass
Autoglym radiant wax polish ( door shuts )
Valetpro dyonisus trim glitz for trim

And after around 29 man hours the vehicle was complete. Looking far, far fresher, swirl free and shimmering. Down side was the rain outdoors and it being dark so interior shots were binned and only a handfull of passable shots indoors. Hope you enjoyed.

























































































Thanks for looking.

Scott.








Thanks go out to:

www.shinearama.co.uk
www.I4detailing.co.uk

&

Me www.beautechnique.co.uk:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not bad bond....:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic, I want one of the new spautopiaads.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Top work as expected matey :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Best looking hearse you'll ever see 

Nice work captian :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

You're getting good at this detailing lark Scott my boy 

Cracking job on a big car


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks very good Scott! Wouldn't have thought the paint would be so hard on an American beast but it must be to bring out the big guns! (Wool and S3 Gold!)

Great result!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Top work Scott


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation Scott:thumb: Little bit of a mess that:tumbleweed: Im assuming that you were up against the trusty Daimler Chrylser ceramic clearcoat?


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

:thumb:Awesome result there


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

nice work as always scott.


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice paint dude,

Back to life......:thumb:


Russ


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice work Scott - you said it was a gruelling job!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> not bad bond....:thumb:


I thought so to:thumb:



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic, I want one of the new spautopiaads.


Cheers scrim. Just hold off for a little while as they are still being test driven to destruction by a few. It is a handy pad but only for local area scratch removal with rotray or better with DA.



Deeper Detail said:


> Top work as expected matey :thumb:


Cheers.



888-Dave said:


> Best looking hearse you'll ever see
> 
> Nice work captian :thumb:


Ta Dave. Would be proud to be carted off in it now it looks as it should.



Concours CC said:


> You're getting good at this detailing lark Scott my boy
> 
> Cracking job on a big car


Cheers Lee. Im trying very hard:thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Looks very good Scott! Wouldn't have thought the paint would be so hard on an American beast but it must be to bring out the big guns! (Wool and S3 Gold!)
> 
> Great result!


Ta mate. S3 gold is quite unique really in comparison to most typical cutting compounds. I ws mixing it up a litle with S17+ or ultrafina se to tone down the level of cut, same with 3M fast cut +. Some areas did need the big gun though tbh.



R0B said:


> Top work Scott


Cheers Rob.



slrestoration said:


> Great transformation Scott:thumb: Little bit of a mess that:tumbleweed: Im assuming that you were up against the trusty Daimler Chrylser ceramic clearcoat?


:thumb: Paint type im not sure of. Was a tricky thing as it seemed tough to correct yet polish balled up every so often as though it was soft Spoke to Rob at Dooka and he mentioned it being along the same lines as Mercedes. Tough old bird never the less.



Jakub555 said:


> :thumb:Awesome result there


Thanks.



perfect1978 said:


> nice work as always scott.


Cheers bud.



Premtek Auto Detail said:


> Nice paint dude,
> 
> Back to life......:thumb:
> 
> Russ


Ta muchly Russ.



Coops said:


> Nice work Scott - you said it was a gruelling job!!


Cheers matey. Gruelling is an understatement!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Cracking turnaround mate. New pads look interesting too!


----------



## leon20v (Jul 7, 2007)

love it ! gives me loads of ideas for the paint for when i finally sort out the ******. :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Quality work as always mate, very nice :thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Cracking job & car/hearse


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Cracking turnaround mate. New pads look interesting too!


Cheers. Will tell you moreabout the pads later:thumb:



badman1972 said:


> Quality work as always mate, very nice :thumb:


Thanks buddy.



shaunwistow said:


> Cracking job & car/hearse


Cheers.


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Looking very nice, must have been a bit of hard work.. 

I have always loved the 300C look, you just made me like it even more...

keep up the good work! And liking the new pad. Must try it myself.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

*Chrysler*

Awesome work mate:thumb: I love these cars, more menacing than Chuck Norris's sex face.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking job on a big ol unit.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks stunning that mate


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Kimb said:


> Looking very nice, must have been a bit of hard work..
> 
> I have always loved the 300C look, you just made me like it even more...
> 
> keep up the good work! And liking the new pad. Must try it myself.


Thanks. Pads is available but still under testing. As said before, excellent for local scratch removal or attempting forms of correction by DA.



President Swirl said:


> Awesome work mate:thumb: I love these cars, more menacing than Chuck Norris's sex face.


Yikes! Thats menacing lol. Cheers.



alfajim said:


> cracking job on a big ol unit.





ryanuk said:


> Looks stunning that mate


Thanks both.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Cheers fella.


----------

